# Jan 21st 2006 NW Pennsylvania Meet Up



## Wally (Dec 10, 2005)

Well our first meet up was such a great success that I am putting together another one.

This time we will be going to Oil Creek State Park near Titusville PA. This area was the birth place of the oil industry in the late 1800s, and is where Drake drilled the first ever Oil Well.

Today the area is a very nice park. It is located in a deep gorge formed by Oil Creek. There are many photo ops here. Everything from the old ghost town of Petroleum Center, to great nature shots, and waterfalls.

We will be meeting in the morning in Titusville PA and will shoot all day. If there is interest I can also lead a mini-workshop on Digital B&W Photography during lunch.

If you are interested just leave a post.


----------



## df3photo (Dec 13, 2005)

Well, I cant see that I would say no to such a pitch... I'm sure that I am in... unless something happens and I get a job or something... I will let Sharron know as well...


----------



## Indy (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't know if can make it, I'm over here in NE Ohio and know the area well, I'll work on it.


----------



## jcharcalla (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I have nothing on my schedule as of yet so I'll try to be there. Df3photo and I can car pull from Erie then.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 15, 2005)

Haven't been checking the meetup forum lately and just noticed the PA meetups.  

I may be game.  I have family in Meadville and could kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Wally (Dec 19, 2005)

Kewl, looks like we have some interest! If you would like to see some shots from Oil Creek check out this thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37145


----------



## Patrick (Jan 1, 2006)

It's offical.  I'm in.


----------



## Wally (Jan 2, 2006)

Patrick said:
			
		

> It's offical. I'm in.


 
Awesome, if anyone else is ready to confirm please send me an email to grasspike@gmail.com with Jan. Meetup in the subject.

As it stands right now we will be meeting at 9:30am at the McDonalds on Route 8 in Titusville PA, and *LEAVING* from there at 10:00. Based on the fact that it gets dark around 5, we will probably not be having an "official" lunch break. Feel free to bring a sandwhich, granola bar, etc to eat/snack on during the trip, or do what I am going to do and eat a late breakfast before we leave McDonalds. As I said we will be LEAVING McDonalds at 10:00 if you do not wish to eat anything you can get there at 10:00 if you wish, but please don't be late. You can get directions to the McDonalds here.

The park is located about 10mins to the south of Titusville. For those of you coming from I80 or south you might just want to meet us at the Park at 10:15 email me for where and when. (You just take I80 to Route 8 North and follow signs outside of Oil City)

Thats all I have for now, like I said please email me so I can send out an email a day or so before to remind everyone and have any last minute details etc.


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 6, 2006)

So Wally, how many people are we up too now?


----------



## RBMKAlpha (Jan 7, 2006)

JC told me about this - I might be game. (Gotta make sure I get the Cannon operational in the next few weeks! Probably just batteries...)


----------



## Wally (Jan 7, 2006)

Well looks like we have 4 confirmed, maybe 5 if Sharon comes again. Still room for more!


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2006)

jcharcalla said:
			
		

> So Wally, how many people are we up too now?


 
Ditto


----------



## Wally (Jan 7, 2006)

Wally said:
			
		

> Well looks like we have 4 confirmed, maybe 5 if Sharon comes again. Still room for more!


 
Dito


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2006)

Now how did I miss that post?


----------



## Wally (Jan 7, 2006)

Patrick said:
			
		

> Now how did I miss that post?


 
well if you look at the times we were posting at the same time LOL:lmao:   :hug:: :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Wally (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks like we will have 4 or 5 going which is great. The long range forecast is calling for cloudy weather and a high around 40 which is real nice for January. So now the question remains as to what you would like to shoot. There are many possibilities, and we can do several of them.

1.)Ghost Town Shots- These are the areas around the Rynd Farm, and Columbia Farm areas. There are still a lot of old cool buildings that were part of the oil boom in the 1870s-1900. Before that the areas was all farms and after the oil boom people still called them by what they used to be called.

2.)Wildcat Hollow-This is the area where the "wild cat-ers" lived and drilled for oil. Not much is left anymore however it is a very nice gorge with neat nature stuff.

3.)Waterfall shots.-With the very mild weather we have been having there are many opportunities for small waterfall shots. By water falls I am really talking about cascades. Since it is going to be cloudy would be a good day for long exposures with a ND filter to catch the movement.

4.)Cemetery Shots-There is a very cool old Cemetery there from the boom times, there is also a very cool old cemetery just outside the park that has some cool old headstones, and an angel statue with one of the wings broken off.

5.)Fluvial Field-The valley was very heavily glaciated during the last ice age. When the glaciers melted they left behind huge limestone boulders some of which are as large as a bus. This area also has a working oil well.

6.)Oil Dirges-The park has built a nice replica of wooden oil dirges (oil wells) and a nice wooden shack. This is on an area on top of a ridge that has a nice overlook of the valley below.

7.)Rail Road Bridges-There are several very old railroad bridges that are in the park.

8.)Train Station-There is a replica of the old train station at Petroleum Center. In the summer they use it for a sight-seeing train. President Grant made a stop and a speech there back in the boom times.

Let me know what from the above list interests you. There should be enough time to do a lot of them, however if there is something you would really like to do let me know so we can plan on it.

No matter what we decide on there will be plenty of opportunities to shoot nature shoots of trees, ridges, and the creek all of which are very scenic.

Wally


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 15, 2006)

Well Ghost towns sound sweet. Since I don't have a ND filter yet for my camera the I'm not really ready for the cascading water yet. The oil dirges sound good too. I haven't been to drakes well since I was a kid. I vaugly rember doing a bike race on some bike path there but that was at least 15 years ago.


----------



## df3photo (Jan 17, 2006)

I think the ghost town and cemetary would be cool. I would kinda like a good subject to shoot... 
 I guess I didnt realize that was put up here... sorry for my lazyness...


----------



## Patrick (Jan 19, 2006)

Murphy is following me around.  All Hell as broke out at work so I'm sad to say a trip to PA is going to be out of the question.  Maybe next time.

Make sure to post some pics!  Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Wally (Jan 19, 2006)

It looks like on Saturday it is going to pour down rain all day, and then snow. As much as I hate doing this I think we should postpone the trip. Will next Saturday work for any of you?

Wally


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 19, 2006)

Nope next weeken won't work. I will be in Erie tommorow. Oh and fyi i havent trusted a weather man in the past 10 years...


----------



## df3photo (Jan 19, 2006)

ok. i can probably do it next week... i think...


----------



## RBMKAlpha (Jan 20, 2006)

I think I'm going to have to pull out on this one, sorry man.


----------

